# Hamster wheel for LARGE Syrian



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am looking for a little help if possible.

I have a very large male Syrian (almost 7in long) who has, up til now, been using 8inch wheels. The problem is that they squeak, rattle and generally make a lot of noise.

I'm looking into one of the large Silent Spinner wheels but it will have to be free standing, due to his big enclosure (he lives in a 100 litre aquarium). The problem is that he has a tendency to push over free standing wheels. He digs underneath them so they are unsteady, and knocks them over. He's a nightmare, and has clearly been taking lessons from my gerbils who live opposite 

Can anyone suggest an alternative to the Silent Spinner, that's quiet, HEAVY (so it can't be knocked over), and big enough for the not-so-little fuzzball to run safely in.

Thanks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You could try the Karlie wonderland wheel (29cm) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karlie-Wonderland-Bogie-Wheel-Hamster/dp/B00140IYVM

If you attach one side of some velcro on the bottom of the cage and the other side on the bottom of the wheel stand it works pretty well for wheel pushers. I have a few here and it scuppers them every time 

These wheels are also silent so you only hear the pitter patter of the feet as they run along, unless your ham likes to store food in the wheel that is :lol:

Silent spinners are good wheels, however they don't stay silent for long


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you!

About to order one of the Karlie wheels from Amazon now. He's addicted to his wheel so I don't want to deprive him of it. I just need something to preserve my sanity.

I will definitely try the Velcro tip too. That's a really clever idea! :biggrin:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Completely recommend the Karlie wheel, I got one for mine (big hammy and massive on destruction / wheel tipping).

I have however had to adjust it recently because he kept tipping it into the side of his tank (so noisy!) so I screwed a thin piece of ply to the bottom to make the platform much larger and sturdier and he cant tip it :biggrin5:

I did have to drill a longer hole in the back also because he managed to pull it off and the hole isn't very deep. 

So after these adjustments im happy again


----------

